

Hungry: We just raised $2.6MM To Build EveryMove - calbucci
http://blog.calbucci.com/2012/05/hungry-we-just-raised-26m-to-build.html

======
rurounijones
Great idea in theory but I can only see it being abused by companies.

"Oh, I see you are not on any of the new range of health tracking services
that have sprung up, what are you trying to hide? Permiums UP!"

I don't see companies lowering premiums based on healthy lifestyle but making
those the new baselines (at today's pricing) and then hiking them for everyone
else.

------
nestlequ1k
With that many job openings, looks like $2.6MM wont take you very far. Better
get back to raising more.

------
wtn
I hope they do not succeed in their mission. We are already tracked enough in
this world…

